# Finally bought a new mower



## TrapAPoodle (May 5, 2013)

I originally came to this site to get a little info on an entry level Cub Cadet riding mower from TSC. I'd like to thank the users of this site who put me on the right path. Today I brought home my new mower. I bought the Husqvarna YT48XLS. this thing is nice! really nice! One question, do yall use the hose attachment cleaning port thingy on your mower decks? I'll post a picture even though you all know what these mowers look like  Thanks again, Mark


----------



## NHboy (Mar 12, 2014)

it doesn't really matter if you like it actually clean than take the deck off an clean it with a screw driver but if you just want to take the gunk out and stop it from making that weird noise than use the "hose attachment cleaning port thingy" I prefer using the screw driver but what ever floats you boat


----------



## TrapAPoodle (May 5, 2013)

if the water port is bad for bearings or anything else i have a small concrete wall i could ramp onto to raise the mower high enough to be able to clean under the mowing deck. but there is zero chance im gonna pull the deck everytime it needs to be cleaned.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

The water port is safe to use.They started putting them on,to encourage owners to keep the underside clean.
They work best,if you lower the deck all the way,run the engine at full,and turn on the PTO.Let it run for 5-10 minutes(longer if it's real dirty),then shut off the water flow,and let it run for another minute,then shut off the PTO,and raise the deck,and idle the engine,before shutting it down.
This should be done each time you mow,for best results,but most do it every other cutting.
Also,make sure you clean around the deck pulleys. Grass has a tendency to build up under the covers,and can shorten belt life,and in bad cases, cause a fire.


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Dang..that looks as belong on race track somewhere..sharp looking indeed.


----------



## Cublover (Feb 20, 2011)

jhngardner367 said:


> The water port is safe to use.They started putting them on,to encourage owners to keep the underside clean.
> They work best,if you lower the deck all the way,run the engine at full,and turn on the PTO.Let it run for 5-10 minutes(longer if it's real dirty),then shut off the water flow,and let it run for another minute,then shut off the PTO,and raise the deck,and idle the engine,before shutting it down.
> This should be done each time you mow,for best results,but most do it every other cutting.
> Also,make sure you clean around the deck pulleys. Grass has a tendency to build up under the covers,and can shorten belt life,and in bad cases, cause a fire.


I usually only worry about cleaning under the deck if I was mowing wet grass or over wet ground. The worse case would be to add additional moisture to bare metal and drop the deck. 
I try to store mine with deck raised to allow some air flow under it. 
How often do you see a deck that rusted from the top, down?
My 'newest' mower is a 1999, but I just got it last fall. All the others are well over 25 years old.
I have a friend that lets his mower sit where he stopped mowing till time to do it again! His latest victim is a Husky 16HP with a 42" deck. 
He bought it in '07' and replaced the deck last fall when the mandrel rusted off!

Where you park it helps too. If you have to leave it outside, park it on gravel, concrete or asphalt, deck up and tarp it. (works for me)


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

You can get a spray to put under the deck to keep the grass from building up, but usually the easiest is just to clean it out every time. The grass juice is acidic and the grass residue traps moisture against the metal, causing rust. If you follow jhngardner367's advice, you should be good. Depending on how much grass you cut, you may want to sharpen the blades more often to keep them in top shape. At least sharpen them once a year, and we have some customers that sharpen theirs 2-3x a year. Its far easier to maintain a sharp edge than to grind it down to a rounded edge and try to sharpen it back to a nice sharp edge. That's one of the most important things you can do on a mower. A dull blade stresses the spindle bearings, belts, engine, and the like, and causes the engine to run hotter than it needs to. Also, cut your grass when its dry to help prevent buildup under your deck. If you walk across the lawn and your shoes get damp, don't cut it. I usually tell customers to cut their grass between 1pm and 6pm if at all possible and wait a few days after a rain so it can dry out.

That looks like a great mower! We sell Ariens at work, but currently, the Ariens tractors are being built by Husqvarna. They seem to be well built machines, and if taken care of, will probably last you a long time. Keep the deck clean, the blades sharp and blow the unit off from time to time with a leaf blower or air compressor, and it should keep you smiling for a good long time!


----------



## TrapAPoodle (May 5, 2013)

thanks for the information guys. this mower mows like a dream and id like to try and maintain peak performance for as long as possible. thanks again


----------

